# LL Bean Boot question



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

My Bean Mocs just came in today. I wear an 11 in my Bean bluchers and didn't know to size down in the Bean boots...oops. My brother wears a 13 and even his feet felt loose in them. So if I plan on wearing my mocs with light socks or barefoot coming this Spring time, should I size down two sizes or one?


----------



## rtaylor (Jun 27, 2007)

Call them for a quick exchange. Bean does a good job of explaining their sizing...

*L.L.Bean Boot Fit Information*

The fit of the L.L.Bean Boot is generous to allow for insulation in cold weather.

*To wear with light or midweight socks:* If you wear a whole size, order one size down from your normal size. If you wear a half size, order one and a half sizes down.
_Example: If you wear either a 9 or a 9½, order a size 8._

*To wear with heavyweight socks:* If you wear a whole size, order your normal size. If you wear a half size, order the next whole size down.
_Example: If you wear either a 9 or a 9½, order a size 9._


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks man, I saw that but was wondering if anyone had real world experience. The size 11s that came seems unnaturally large, even to account for wool socks, so if I sized down then would it still be huge for wearing barefoot(?) Maybe it was a defected show? Anyway I'll probably go with the size 10 when I ship back shoes and hope for the best.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I would follow Bean's recommendation and size down 1 full size. I wear a 7.5 and the 7 is good for heavy socks but would not be suitable for sockless wear. If you find that the 10 is still too big, you might be out of luck and looking for a nonexistent 9.5.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I size down 1.5 sizes and I can still wear them with regular or kind-of-thick socks. This seems to be perfect and at least for my feet, I don't need the super-thick socks to keep warm.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I opted for the narrow width as well. It made a huge difference.


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

I was just going to make a post about this. Back in college I wore these incessantly, not just for wet weather but seemingly all through winter---they were Sporto brand, an 80s holdover that I carried well into the 90s. I lost the pair sometime during the dot-com boom and I've been looking for them all this century, plugging in "sporto" to eBay from time to time, hoping for something without much wear.

I'm so glad I never found anything because when I got the new LL Bean catalog a few weeks ago I decided to try their mocs ... which are, after all, the boot that the 80s Sporto "duck boots" were simply a trendy copy of.

Now I know that LL Bean is mentioned quite frequently on this forum but I've somehow completely avoided them for years, thinking cynically that they were just another corporate zombie---a trademark and logo from the past, dead and carrying on only in its image. But at least as far as these rubber mocs go, I see that my suspicion is completely wrong. These things are nice and sturdy, and with a pair of Wigwams they keep my feet quite toasty. They're still made in USA. Made in Maine, actually, and they look and feel every bit as good as my ancient 80s pair from high school. Actually these new ones even seem a bit better, with a nice cable-link pattern on the sole and the back label doesn't seem to be weakly glued on as in the old Sporto.

I am tremendously happy with them. I also think they're a very good deal---advertised at $59 a pair (link below), but you get a $10 gift card when you order, plus shipping is free. And using the cashback referrals that I have, I was able to grab maybe 5% off the top of that. And furthermore, if you apply for a Bean credit card, you'll also be able to return or exchange them (or any Bean item you buy) at any time, for free return shipping. So I'm really happy & impressed by all this and am glad to have my favorite college-day winter boots again. (Now to only find that Jeep Grand Wagoneer before winter is out ...)

Now, the questions/comments:

* I took the catalog advice and ordered a half-size smaller. The fit is still very loose. With heavy Wigwams, my heels still want to lift right out of the shoe. First thought had been "oh great I've gotta exchange these" but after a few days of lumbering around in them I'm getting used to them and now they feel ok to me. Any thoughts? Should they feel a bit looser than normal shoes?

* How do you tie these? I remember the preppy way to do em in the 80s was to curl the laces somehow. I had some Bass slipons whose leather laces were curled up in this fashion and then when I got the Sporto duck boots I remember doing the same with them. These came with the leather laces tied in the usual knot, and I'm not sure if I'll keep them like this or do that "curl" thing. (I don't remember how to do that, actually, so I'd need some help from the board---do any of you know what I'm talking about?)

* Pic in the footwear thread right now.

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...entCategory=503394&feat=503394-tn&cat4=505553


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

TradMichael, do you find that the sole wears on these if you wear them all the time, and not just in the snow? (Which is what I use mine for!) I love mine, and would wear them more frequently if I thought they could take it....


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny this should come up. I'm currently wearing a pair of the 10" Bean Boots that I've had for about 10 years, and they've always been too big (I'm usually an 11.5, and I think I must have ordered 12s, although I can't find any size info on these). Basically the same experience as this:



> With heavy Wigwams, my heels still want to lift right out of the shoe. First thought had been "oh great I've gotta exchange these" but after a few days of lumbering around in them I'm getting used to them and now they feel ok to me. Any thoughts? Should they feel a bit looser than normal shoes?


FWIW, I placed an order last night for a pair of these in 11. I've become quite adept at trudging around in these, but every winter, I go a little nuts when I remember that they just don't fit. I would personally recommend ordering a smaller size.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I sized down on a recent pair of LLB vintage Maine Hunting 10" boots and find that it gives me surer footing on snow and ice - lots of the students around Greenville wear duck boots the way TradMichael describes - all the time when the weather is even slightly cool or wet and the girls wear the fashionable wellies.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TweedyDon said:


> TradMichael, do you find that the sole wears on these if you wear them all the time, and not just in the snow? (Which is what I use mine for!) I love mine, and would wear them more frequently if I thought they could take it....


I am working on wearing out my second and third pairs of Bean Boots/mocs, respectively. My first pair of Bean Hunting Boots were recrafted once and I had them for 10 to 12 years, wearing them frequently under varying conditions. In my experience, the rubber foot/sole of the boots is very durable and can endure hard use...wear them as you please. They can take it!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> I am working on wearing out my second and third pairs of Bean Boots/mocs, respectively. My first pair of Bean Hunting Boots were recrafted once and I had them for 10 to 12 years, wearing them frequently under varying conditions. In my experience, the rubber foot/sole of the boots is very durable and can endure hard use...wear them as you please. They can take it!


I agree with Eagle -- they can take the abuse and day-to-day wear and tear.

Also, as has been discussed, they do run small. I went down 1 1/2 sizes in the Bean rubber mocs.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I wear same size in my Gore Tex/Thinsulate-lined 10" Bean Boots as in my Bean Mocs, one full size smaller than all my other shoes.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I'm a 7.5EE, and the mocs only went down to 7EE so I ordered those. They fit, but only with the heaviest Wigwam "40 below" socks.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Wrenkin said:


> I'm a 7.5EE, and the mocs only went down to 7EE so I ordered those. They fit, but only with the heaviest Wigwam "40 below" socks.


I believe it -- I'm an 8.5 or 9 and wear the 7EE Bean mocs.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

my bean leather mocs are a 13M, but i dropped to a 12N when i got my 10" unlined main hunting boots. i didn't bother trying on a 11. my foot actually measures to a 13B

they fit well with thick socks and a bit loose with regular socks.


----------



## Büchner (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a question regarding the Rubber Moc:

As far as I understand, sizing down at least one size is recommended (see above).
Does that apply to Width as well?

For example, I wear a 9 E in Sebago Penny Loafers, should I get a 8 B if i am planning on wearing the Mocs with thin socks?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Büchner said:


> I have a question regarding the Rubber Moc:
> 
> As far as I understand, sizing down at least one size is recommended (see above).
> Does that apply to Width as well?
> ...


I don't think an 8 "B" is an option. They do have an 8 "Narrow" which might work for you... It's a tricky fit/shoe and either way, I can't imagine having a comfortable yet totally secure fit. Mine have a little heel slippage with thin socks and if I were to go another half size down, my toes wouldn't have enough room. I think the minimal heel slippage adds to their clunky charm, though.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I don't think an 8 "B" is an option. They do have an 8 "Narrow" which might work for you... It's a tricky fit/shoe and either way, I can't imagine having a comfortable yet totally secure fit. Mine have a little heel slippage with thin socks and if I were to go another half size down, my toes wouldn't have enough room. I think the minimal heel slippage adds to their clunky charm, though.


+1. Order your normal width. (Actually, many have reported that the Bean Boot forefoot is a bit on the narrow side, if anything.) Heel slippage is the name of the game. You just get oddly used to it.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

OT. 

On Sunday I ordered a pair of Bean "heavy duty handsewn bluchers" in 9.5.


I usually wear a 9 to 9.5. Should I assume that these will be way too big, or is that unique to the boots. I don't have the option of returning them (I already paid $45 to ship to Australia).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The sizing issue is unique to their boots, the bluchers should fit fine.

Brian


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Brian,

Even if you're wrong, I'll have one less thing to worry about over the next couple weeks. I figured the extra space was unique to the boots, since the sock issue doesn't apply to these shoes in the same way, but I'm good at letting nagging doubts creep in.


----------



## Büchner (Dec 29, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I don't think an 8 "B" is an option. They do have an 8 "Narrow" which might work for you... It's a tricky fit/shoe and either way, I can't imagine having a comfortable yet totally secure fit. Mine have a little heel slippage with thin socks and if I were to go another half size down, my toes wouldn't have enough room. I think the minimal heel slippage adds to their clunky charm, though.


Thanks for your answer.

Normally, I would have opted for the medium ones, but unfortunately they are sold out until March so I figured I may get away with the narrow ones, which are labeled "B" by Bean. But if they run an the narrow side, as unmodern said, the narrow width may not work.

It's kinda tricky indeed, especially since I order out of Germany, so returning them is really not an option either.

So I guess I have to wait until March.


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

TweedyDon said:


> TradMichael, do you find that the sole wears on these if you wear them all the time, and not just in the snow? (Which is what I use mine for!) I love mine, and would wear them more frequently if I thought they could take it....


After a month of heavy wear, I think I can answer this better ... there's very little wear on the sole at all. The cables are all still quite strong. There's some kind of scuff on the back heel of one, almost like a long burn streak or something ... I don't know what _that's_ all about but I've had these all over the place in the past month and they still look new. I'd say don't be afraid to wear them more often.


----------



## ivan100000 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all--

Bean labels the boots with the 10/12/16" dark brown leather uppers as their "Maine Hunting Shoe," while the boots up to 10" with lighter leather are "Bean Boots." Years ago, they all used to say "Maine Hunting Shoe." This may sound funny, but I hate the "Bean Boots" tag on the back of my new ones. Does anyone know when the company changed over to this label for the lighter brown boots? A small detail to most of you, yes, but feels as if they've dumbed down their product so as to appeal to the masses...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

ivan100000 said:


> Hi all--
> 
> Bean labels the boots with the 10/12/16" dark brown leather uppers as their "Maine Hunting Shoe," while the boots up to 10" with lighter leather are "Bean Boots." Years ago, they used to all say "Maine Hunting Shoe." This may sound funny, but I hate the "Bean Boots" tag on the back of my new ones. Does anyone know when the company changed over to this label for the lighter brown boots? A small detail to most of you, yes, but feels as if they've dumbed down their product so as to appeal to the masses...


The boots' moniker never concerned me. Also, if mass appeal ensures that the boots will continue to be made state-side, I have no problem with what they're called and I certainly don't trouble myself regarding the intelligence of "Bean Boot" v. "Maine Hunting Shoe."

The Bean Boot name also circumvents any further issues that people with similarly-based opinions as yourself might have with the name "Maine Hunting Shoe"... That is unless you're from Maine, are still in Maine, and only wear the shoes to hunt...in Maine.

That being said, it'd still be interesting to know when they switched.


----------



## ivan100000 (Mar 11, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> The boots' moniker never concerned me. Also, if mass appeal ensures that the boots will continue to be made state-side, I have no problem with what they're called and I certainly don't trouble myself regarding the intelligence of "Bean Boot" v. "Maine Hunting Shoe."


Hi AS--

I don't think it's so much that I'm troubling myself with regard to the intelligence of "Bean Boot" v. "Maine Hunting Shoe" as it is that I just think the new name is stupid.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*MHS vs. Bean Boot*

There is more difference than simply colour, when comparing the Maine Hunting Shoe to the Bean Boot. The MHS upper is of somewhat softer leather, and the rubber bottom is a bit more pliable. I have both, and find the MHS more comfortable, especially when new. The 6", 8" and 10" Bean Boots can be had in tan or dark brown, the MHS in 10", 12" and 16" are dark brown only. When I bought my MHS, the difference was only $10, and I thought it worthwhile.

I also have the rubber mocs and agree with everyone who has said that the sizing and fit is curious. However, I have found that removing the original insole and fiddling with variations I had lying about the house that I was able to get a much better fit. The ones that worked best in the end were those that I yanked out of my LLB Blucher Mocs.


----------



## Büchner (Dec 29, 2007)

ds23pallas said:


> I also have the rubber mocs and agree with everyone who has said that the sizing and fit is curious. However, I have found that removing the original insole and fiddling with variations I had lying about the house that I was able to get a much better fit. The ones that worked best in the end were those that I yanked out of my LLB Blucher Mocs.


May I ask wich width you took? Your normal Dress Shoe width?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

TradMichael said:


> After a month of heavy wear, I think I can answer this better ... there's very little wear on the sole at all. The cables are all still quite strong. There's some kind of scuff on the back heel of one, almost like a long burn streak or something ... I don't know what _that's_ all about but I've had these all over the place in the past month and they still look new. I'd say don't be afraid to wear them more often.


Terrific--thanks, TM!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Büchner said:


> May I ask wich width you took? Your normal Dress Shoe width?


I took a regular width in size 8, for both the MHS and Rubber Moc. For comparison, I wear a 9.5D in the LL Bean Blucher Moc, and 9B/D in the Alden Barrie and Van last.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I typically wear a 13, and in Bean boots I wear an 11 1/2. I can wear socks or go barefoot if I want, both rather comfortably.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

qwerty said:


> I wear same size in my Gore Tex/Thinsulate-lined 10" Bean Boots as in my Bean Mocs, one full size smaller than all my other shoes.


I bought Thunsulate-lined bean boot gumshoes but i decided i want the rubber mocs instead. I normally wear a 9D in dress shoes and following beans sizing recommendations i got an 8 normal width in the gumshoes and they fit great with plain socks or thicker wool socks.

when i got my rubber mocs, i went with the 8 normal width, just like the gumshoes but there is an absurd amount of heel slippage and while there is about a half inch or room in the toes, i think sizing down to a 7 would be too small in the toes.

upon reading this thread it seems like heel slippage is a common problem with the rubber mocs yet many of you say you've gotten used to the slippage. i can tolerate a little but half my foot comes out with each step and the laces seem unfunctional since i can't tighten the shoe at all.

what size should i get? i want to be able to go sockless but 7 seems too small and some have said not to go narrow width (my feet are probably a tad wider than the average D width foot).

I really don't want to have to try on several more pairs


----------

